
Can We Terraform Mars or Not? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/65/in-plain-sight/so-can-we-terraform-mars-or-not
======
java-man
I am afraid mankind is too poor and too stupid for this to happen in the
nearest future (~100 years).

We can't seem to resolve basic issues here on Earth, like healthcare and
education. We spend trillions on pointless wars while large portion of the
planet population has no access to basics.

Sorry for stating the obvious.

------
djsumdog
I read this as "Terraform Macs" and thought this has something to do with
Terraform and somehow provisioning macOS VMs.

